# Differences between - AMD Socket AM2 & AM2+ ?



## topgear (May 16, 2008)

Can any body tell me the differences between - AMD Socket AM2 & AM2+


----------



## nvidia (May 16, 2008)

AM2+ is the newest socket in AMD processors. Before this AM2 socket was there..


----------



## dhanusaud (May 16, 2008)

@ nvidia+1

Guys, i don't want to create new thread, between AMD & INTEL which one manufactures da worlds best processor? In my opinion INTEL gets my vote but guys who gets ur vote?


----------



## ionicsachin (May 16, 2008)

Intel rox....


----------



## pratik03 (May 17, 2008)

AM2 AM2+ both sockets are physically same. AM2+ means its supports newest phenom processor.


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2008)

Guys thanks for your answers.

Can you guys also refer to some nvidia & ati ( aka amd ) chipsets which supports the latest AM2+ Socket.

Also are there any kind of technical differences between these two socket apart from the processor support ? Guys if possible plese mention any reliable website links.


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2008)

Guys - Please reply.


----------



## nvidia (May 20, 2008)

I think the AM2+ sockets are backward compatible. They support AM2 processors. Im not very sure about it though.


----------



## desiibond (May 21, 2008)

topgear said:


> Guys thanks for your answers.
> 
> Can you guys also refer to some nvidia & ati ( aka amd ) chipsets which supports the latest AM2+ Socket.
> 
> Also are there any kind of technical differences between these two socket apart from the processor support ? Guys if possible plese mention any reliable website links.


 
For AM2 or AM2+, ATI 790G is the best chipset avialable as of now and it's the latest from AMD-ATI.


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2008)

Ok I've sort listed about nvidia chipsets for am2+ & am2  ( correct me if I'am wrong )

AM2+ Phenom Supported Nvidia Chipsets :
nForce 780a SLI, nForce 750a SLI, nForce 730a
nForce 720a, nForce 710a, GeForce 8300 ,
GeForce 8200, GeForce 8100, 

* Apart from nforce 710a all of the above chipset
features integrated graphics

AM2+ Supported Nvidia Chips :
All of Above & GeForce 7050 PV,
GeForce 7025, nForce 520, nForce 520 LE,
nForce 560, nForce 570 SLI, nForce 570 LT SLI,
nForce 590 SLI

* Although they supports AM2+ they don't supports phenom
processors & HT3 Speed Which is 5600 MT/s as compared to
HT1 Speed which is 2000 MT/s


----------

